# موقع جميل بالصور عن طفايات الحريق واستعمالاتها



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرابط هنا فيه تفاصيل جيلة جدا عن انواع الحرائق والطفايات 
http://www.fireextinguisher.com/intro.html?language=en&industry=other


----------



## عبدالقوى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## taleb_alarjan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mamhood (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك جدا جدا


----------



## magdyanwar (15 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very much 
it's simple , short , and concentrated
Good effort and help


----------



## مؤيد غازي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابن العميد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا علي المرور ياشباب


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع مفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*يسلموووو ابن العميد 

دائماً متميز بمواضيعك

مودتي 
*


----------



## ابن العميد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يامن شرفنا حضورك


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا على الجهد المذول


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا*​


----------



## nofal (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## yosief soliman (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المساعد 1 (15 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## hikal007 (15 يونيو 2011)

فعلا موقع ممتاز.. بارك الله فيك


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (27 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------

